# Hardwood Charcoal - where to buy in Buffalo



## maplesmoker (Jan 23, 2013)

Good day:  I'm a smoker enthusiast from Canada (with a Bayou Classic Komodo style ceramic smoker) looking for a hardwood charcoal supplier (shop) in the Buffalo NY area.  Any suggestions?  Much appreciated!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 23, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members and over 900,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast and the “Articles” section is chock full of good useful information and “how-to’s”! 

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks! 

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more! 

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

to SMF!  Glad you joined us here!

I am not sure without looking online for woods.  But here is a link to the woods for smoking part of the forum and someone may have an idea for you! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/139/woods-for-smoking

If you need help roaming around here...just shout!

Kat


----------



## maplesmoker (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks very much!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

Maplesmoker said:


> Thanks very much!


You are so welcome!

Kat


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sure there are other places to get it, but Wegman's surely has it.
It's labeled Wegman's Lump Charcoal, it's made by Royal Oak.

The 3 Wegman's stores in the Buffalo area.

601 Amherst St
Buffalo
(716) 877-0500

370 Orchard Park Rd
West Seneca
(716) 826-4000

675 Alberta Dr
Amherst
(716) 831-6300

HTH

~Martin


----------

